# daytona beach september, october fishing?



## fishaholic (Oct 13, 2003)

I'll be in Daytona during the last week of September through thw beginning of October. What kind of fishing can I expect? I'll be mostly pier & surf fishing but a charter isn't out of the picture, so any info is appreciated.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Sorry...Daytona will be closed from the end of August until the beginning of March. Additionally, you must have a FL visa stamp on your VA passport, but there is a two year waiting list. I suggest California!

If you insist, however, you can slip across the border and stop at the first Florida rest area on I-95 and partake of some orange juice. That should give you enough "glow" to get you the rest of the way!

Seriously...you are looking at the standard blues, whiting, MAYBE a flounder, and certainly some sharks. As far as a "charter", I'd take a full day "head boat" from Ponce Inlet, *not* the Critter Fleet but the "Sea Spirit". They run out of the Inlet Harbor Restaurant. For pier, hit Sunglow! For Surf...head to New Smyrna or North to Flagler Beach.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 13, 2003)

Ha ha. Although currently a Virginian, I was at one point a Floridian. In fact, my Florida driver's license only expired last year. And I have always been a fisherman.

Now, are those species u listed truly all I can expect? I mean I can catch those up here, & the blues are probly bigger here. What about mackeral, reds, snook, trout, sheepshead? Wrong time of year? Wrong place?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

fishaholic said:


> Ha ha. Although currently a Virginian, I was at one point a Floridian. In fact, my Florida driver's license only expired last year. And I have always been a fisherman.
> 
> Now, are those species u listed truly all I can expect? I mean I can catch those up here, & the blues are probly bigger here. What about mackeral, reds, snook, trout, sheepshead? Wrong time of year? Wrong place?


Snook season open at that time. Slot limit is 28 - 32", Atlantic side.

Blues are MUCH smaller here!

Reds are "occasional" during that time, but are nice sized.

Sheepshead are always around, as are black drum.

Water temp ALWAYS plays into it, so it depends a lot on the weather.

Here's a link to the "Where They're Biting" article at the local newspaper...you can check it up to the time you leave.

http://www.news-journalonline.com/Fishing.htm

Sharks are ALWAYS plentiful!


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks! That site looks like it'll b real helpful. Tight lines.


----------

